
What IRC channels can I join to meet startuppers? - NickDouglas

======
NickDouglas
After writing for Valleywag for over a year, I want to start a company, so I
want to talk to other startuppers. I've noticed a good vibe on YC, and I also
enjoy using IRC (most often on #joiito on freenode). Is there a good IRC
channel where a lot of startuppers go?

~~~
davidw
Mostly out of laziness in not wanting to have lots of networks open, I opened
up a #news.yc on freenode, which has a few people on it from time to time.

~~~
NickDouglas
I second the motion for laziness; joining #news.yc on freenode.

------
danw
As far as I know there aren't any good irc channels for startups. Founders
tend to be rather busy so asynchronus comms such as news.yc works better.

------
fuelfive
I hang out with a bunch of other startup hackers in #polymorphs on
niven.freenode.net

------
SwellJoe
People starting up don't have time for IRC. (Or news.YC...Oops.)

